# Wiring Rules AN NZS 3000 2007



## stoney86

Hi, 
I am currently finishing the last modules of the 4th year apprentice in australia for the electrician trade. However they have just changed the wiring rules. The book is fairly expensive to buy and I have heard that you can download it FREE off the internet can anyone tell me where???


----------



## simmo

Gee, had I known it was for free, I would not have paid nearly three hundred for hardback copy.

Nothing is for free, yes you can download it, but it still costs money.


----------

